# As the screen name says.....



## OldBiologist (Sep 27, 2019)

.....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


An old lady will be along shortly to offer you cookies. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2019)

Welcome to the board, Bio!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


Welcome!  Hope you enjoy here.
Have a cookie, fresh out of the oven.


----------



## OldBiologist (Sep 27, 2019)

Ah, I was wondering about those cookies...just need to make a nice cup of coffee to go with them.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> Ah, I was wondering about those cookies...just need to make a nice cup of coffee to go with them.



Welcome to the board. I wouldn't eat any cookies OldLady served. She buys them at PetSmart. 
You would need gallons of coffee.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 27, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Welcome to the board. I wouldn't eat any cookies OldLady served. She buys them at PetSmart.
> You would need gallons of coffee.



Her cookies are full of hallucenogenics and saltpeter and so ya end up all dressed up with no place to go.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2019)

Pay no attention to these conservative rubes.  They not only have no manners, their politics suck.  My cookies are the best--they're just jealous.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)

So is it true that opposites attract ?




Welcome to USMB. I'm filling in as temporary comedy genius while Marion Morrison is on vacation.


----------



## sparky (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## sparky (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## sparky (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## sparky (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 29, 2019)

Careful that's a chocolate look alike that OL puts in the cookies...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2019)

howdy do!  welcome aboard & hopefully you still have 1 of these - you're gonna need it, bigley...


----------



## OldBiologist (Sep 29, 2019)

^^^

Actually, that’s one of the reasons I thought I’d try it here, have been reading for a while. Too many boards get their panties in a wad over nothing. Maybe this will be a bit more to my liking.


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> ^^^
> 
> Actually, that’s one of the reasons I thought I’d try it here, have been reading for a while. Too many boards get their panties in a wad over nothing. Maybe this will be a bit more to my liking.



this little corner of the interwebs has a lot to offer...  there's are many forums to check out, but the political arenas tend to make one navigate with eyes open.


----------



## miketx (Sep 29, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


Welcome! I just have one question for you as a biologist if you will permit me. How many genders are there?


----------



## petro (Sep 29, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## OldBiologist (Sep 29, 2019)

There are two biological sexes. There are as many genders as our  citizenry can dream up.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


Welcome to USMB, OldBiologist. I am looking forward to your contributions in microbiology and can't wait to read your posts, if you still love all things about how the world is influenced by microbiology. It's always good to have a heavy hitter where the truth under the microscope is found. Just be reminded to make certain your shots are up to date as there is considerable anklebiting by the uninformed against people who know the truth down to the smallest part of the atom.


----------



## petro (Sep 29, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> There are two biological sexes. There are as many genders as our  citizenry can dream up.


There are still a lot of letters in the alphabet to claim.

Someone should pick Z as it is the most underrepresented letter.


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> OldBiologist said:
> 
> 
> > .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.
> ...





OldBiologist said:


> There are two biological sexes. There are as many genders as our  citizenry can dream up.



watch out for that froo froo.... it's one strange troll.  oh & it lies with that potty mouth.


----------



## OldBiologist (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks beautress, I’m more of a cell biologist than microbiologist but still interested in developments concerning the living world, and you’re correct that there is a lot of misinformation that floats around, and not just about biology of course.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2019)

petro said:


> OldBiologist said:
> 
> 
> > There are two biological sexes. There are as many genders as our  citizenry can dream up.
> ...


Please do not obfuscate the zzzzzzz factor of certain one-note ponies, dear petro, because the old biologists I am acquainted with have a way of knowing bs from reality.


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> Thanks beautress, I’m more of a cell biologist than microbiologist but still interested in developments concerning the living world, and you’re correct that there is a lot of misinformation that floats around, and not just about biology of course.


That is good. Living cells are far more fascinating that mere predictable microbiology. It's just that we moved so frequently, our last stop was about 1200 miles from my beloved Oregon State University, and I hadn't gotten around to the study of cells. However, what an exciting time it is in the field of nutritional activity in the cells with the right foods, and how disease processes may one day cease when the studies nail why the ordinary celery addition and sugar subtraction from the diet does a grand slam against certain incurable disease processes with studies to back it up. I have a hunch you know who's naughty and nice when it comes to the truth in studies and their validations with re to cellular health.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome, there's a bit of undie waddage that goes on but all in all a good board with lots of forums.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 30, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> ^^^
> 
> Actually, that’s one of the reasons I thought I’d try it here, have been reading for a while. Too many boards get their panties in a wad over nothing. Maybe this will be a bit more to my liking.


People get to express their nutty opinions ad nauseum around here.  The Trump/Ukraine-phone-call-thing is so out of control that whatever your opinion on it, you might as well just keep a couple of responses copied because it is the same thing over and over and over on dozens of threads about the same thing....
That's how the right wins.  They keep on spewing garbage until people who know better get tired of correcting the jerks.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 30, 2019)

OldLady said:


> That's how the right wins.  They keep on spewing garbage until people who know better get tired of correcting the jerks.




Interestingly, that is exactly how the hive-mind leftists win as well.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 1, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.




Welcome.  My buddy is a research physicist who does a lot of advanced microscope work, and we both do a lot of imaging through telescopes.  Hopefully we can get some real science opinion from you to offset the 99 or so pseudo/armchair scientists here promoting quack theories and mysticism.


----------



## OldBiologist (Oct 1, 2019)

Biophysicists, biomedical engineers and certain geologists, as a group, were usually the best of the microscopists I encountered. It was always interesting working with them. They weren’t worried at all about stepping into the deep end.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2019)

OldBiologist said:


> .....I’m a biologist, now retired. I’ve grown bored with a couple other boards I frequent and am just looking for a change. I worked in research labs for 12 years, then went into sales and some marketing, dealing with those same labs for needs in routine and advanced microscope based imaging. I’ll add some info to my profile page if this site has such.


Biology, the only discipline where one plus itself equals infinity........ 
Welcome to the nuthouse


----------

